# Pigeon lightly shivering, not fluffy or sickly except the shivering...



## moonshadow

I'm just wondering what could cause shivering in a pigeon? As most of you probably read I got my pigeons about 2-3 weeks ago. They all appeared healthy and happy to begin with. One was puffing up, but that went away quickly and I think it was stress from being swapped at the sale. Anyway, they seen to have warmed up to me and are excited to see me come for feeding. They flap and run around the coop when they hear me. However, the one pigeon eats good and will fly with the others, but when she is still I can see the slightest shiver. It's ever so slight and she doesn't puff up when she's doing it. I am hoping she's just afraid of me, but I'm not sure.

All 4 are heavily molting and this one looks the worst. She's lost a lot of the feathers around her head and you can see her "ears" sticking out. However, she's only slightly worse then the rest, so I didn't think it was anything.

I have the window open 24/7 down in the room they are in and it's about 60-65 degrees right now and more like 70+ during the days.

Is there anything I should be checking her for? Is there someway to check her for other illnesses? Anything I should give her to help her-if it was a sickness? Oh, and I took her out and put her in a separate cage. Just in case.


----------



## Jay3

Not quite sure what you mean by shivering. Pigeons do shiver when they get excited. One of my young ones would shiver when I used to bring him out to the aviary to get the other birds used to him and his sister. He was nervous, and would shiver when an older bird approached him. I would go over and talk to him to reassure him, and he would stop shivering. His sister never did this. Sometimes they will shiver if they get excited to see you. When they get excited about something, sometimes they will do that. Don't know if this is what you are experiencing. Just thought I'd share this with you.


----------



## Hillybean

Hello,
pigeons can shiver....They can do it when they are cold, stressed, scared, nervous, and/or excited. Lots of reasons why they can shiver.

Just some questions to help rule things out....
How is it behaving in general? 
Is it active or slugish, alert, etc?
Is it eating ok?
How are the poos?
Do you have it on vitemins, AVC, and have they had their shots?
How does its throat look, is it clear?

I ask because in some cases, canker can come into play. I think a combination of things can bring it on. A bad moulting, could be a sign of it...BUT not always

I don't know alot, but those questions can help the members that do know their stuff.

-Hilly


----------



## Feefo

Is this the body trembling or a head tremor?

Cynthia


----------



## moonshadow

Okay...

Poos seem normal.

I checked the throat awhile ago, but should check again. Last time the throat was clear and pink.

She seems alert and is the hardest one to catch.

The shivering is the whole body because the way I noticed it was her tail was shivering. As it touched the newspaper on the bottom of their cage it would make a little noise. It's not a hard shivering, just a light shiver.

This is one of my unknowns, so no shots that I'm aware of. Also, I've not giving them vitamins. Don't know what AVC is either.

I was planning to get some garlic to put in their water.


----------



## spirit wings

moonshadow said:


> Okay...
> 
> Poos seem normal.
> 
> I checked the throat awhile ago, but should check again. Last time the throat was clear and pink.
> 
> She seems alert and is the hardest one to catch.
> 
> The shivering is the whole body because the way I noticed it was her tail was shivering. As it touched the newspaper on the bottom of their cage it would make a little noise. It's not a hard shivering, just a light shiver.
> 
> This is one of my unknowns, so no shots that I'm aware of. Also, I've not giving them vitamins. Don't know what AVC is either.
> 
> I was planning to get some garlic to put in their water.


mine "shiver" most times when excited or stressed a little. i can see the wing tips shaking so to speak..I think he is fine..acv is apple cidar vinegar the organic kind put in the water for good gut bacteria to help them digest better. you really should read some of the stickies here on this site. they are full of information you are going to need BEFORE you move forward with keeping alot of pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking

I would give this bird a garlic soft gel cap for a few days, with a drop of Neem oil, put ACV in the water, and then probiotics..he may just need his immune system tweaked a bit.


----------



## moonshadow

I'll work on it. I've read a bit, but not enough-obviously. What's Neem oil? We use the Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother) for our parrots, so I know about that. And can I use human garlic capsules? Is it okay to buy off-brand? And the probiotics-how do I get that? Can I just feed yogurt?


----------



## spirit wings

moonshadow said:


> I'll work on it. I've read a bit, but not enough-obviously. What's Neem oil? We use the Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother) for our parrots, so I know about that. And can I use human garlic capsules? Is it okay to buy off-brand? And the probiotics-how do I get that? Can I just feed yogurt?


Well if you can't find the stickies I'll post you this link....happy reading!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=74793&postcount=2


----------



## pigifan

Since it's the whole body shivering I think it is nervousness/excitement. 
From what I have observed mine do this when they go to a place they have not been in before or see a pigeon they have not seen before. In short when they face a situation where they don't quite know how to react. Probably your pigeon has not familiarized himself yet with the new surroundings.


----------



## moonshadow

I think I figured it out. Boy, do I feel stupid... She's the only female. Duh! Right? I'd be scared too if I was outnumbered too. 

Oh, and I'm doing garlic and ACV now.


----------



## philodice

I think you might have hit the nail on the head.
I'm not sure if you have asked for my pigeon care e-book yet? It combines all the stickies from PT and lots of advice from resources and avian doctors all over the internet into one easy refference guide. Basically, explains all the terms we use (what is ACV, what is Neem oil) and in general helps you keep from making the mistakes many of us do when first getting birds.

I do not have a permit to keep pigeons, I think they are perfectly legal on my property, but what I do have is neighbors that sigh and smile and go gaga for my beautiful whites. They love the peacefull coos and have a thing for white pigeons and doves, so I have to be careful adding any other colors. I tell people they are 'doves of the bible'. It's nice to have religeous neighbors.


----------

